# Pompano Flies



## true-king

What are the best flies for pompano? I think I heard that a clouser in pink or chartreuse is good. I want to do somepomp fly fishingthis season.


----------



## true-king

:bump


----------



## Linda

I think clousers in those colors would do fine. The first run of pomps yesterday at the pier i was told were feeding on glass type minnows and some were caught on tinsel flys like u would for spanish.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Any sort of"Crazy Charlie" or "Gotcha" should work well too. I'm gonna give it a try on the fly this year too.


----------



## Travis Gill

pompano rocket


----------



## true-king

> *Freespool (3/17/2008)*pompano rocket


Where can u get em?


----------



## NoMoSurf

> *true-king (3/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (3/17/2008)*pompano rocket
> 
> 
> 
> Where can u get em?
Click to expand...

Here... A company based right here in Montgomery, AL

http://www.burfish.com/catalog/7250cy.html


----------



## JoeZ

Travis who works (ed?) at the pier had some for sale down there last summer. He showed me how to tie them but I suck worse at that than I do actual fly fishing.

I've got two around here somewhere, I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------

